# diy co2 not working!



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeast can go bad and will not work. What kind of yeast are you using? I would try a different yeast or buy some fresh ones.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

no it is working because it bubbles 2-3 bps in the bc when the diffuser is not connected.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh. My bad. Maybe just not enough pressure some kinds of diffusers do not work with DIY co2.


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

If I'm correct, the diffuser isn't needed because its only for pressurized-CO2. I asked advice from a local fish store employee (knows his stuff) and he gave me advice that "the best way to diffuse DIY-CO2 is with a powerhead". Just my $0.02


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Definitely the best way to diffuse DIY CO2 is through a power head or the impeller of your filter. The pressure buildup caused by ceramic diffusers is often a problem.


----------



## Heatherfly (Oct 21, 2011)

I tried the same thing and those nano bubble diffusers didn't work with my DIY setup. I used to use one that's like a long tube that the bubbles slowly go back and forth up. I forget the name. It works just fine with DIY, and is probably cheaper than a powerhead.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

Oh cool so I bought it for nothing I read reviews on it and it's said it was fine for diy.


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

I always diffused DIY CO2 through a powerhead, it works great, just make sure the powerhead intake doesn't get clogged with snails >.>


----------



## rezco (Jan 25, 2012)

gowfan05 said:


> If I'm correct, the diffuser isn't needed because its only for pressurized-CO2. I asked advice from a local fish store employee (knows his stuff) and he gave me advice that "the best way to diffuse DIY-CO2 is with a powerhead". Just my $0.02


Agreed. Remove the diffuser and run the co2 line into the intake of your filter (canister, hang on the back, sponge type - doesnt matter). The media in the filter and the chopping action of the pump impeller will dissolve enough of the co2 for you to see results.

Let us know how the plants are doing.


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bettacrazy said:


> Oh cool so I bought it for nothing I read reviews on it and it's said it was fine for diy.


if you look on the bright side (bcs I did the same thing), you are one step closer to buying a pressurized CO2 system in the near future:hihi:. This hobby is ADDICTING but I have to add, very relaxing.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

I use that diffuser on two DIY CO2 systems and have had no problems. It helps sometimes to squeeze the bottle after some pressure has built up to get the first bubbles through.

If you look at the first photo in this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/163947-7-5g-cube-iwagumish-new-pics.html you can see bubbles pouring out of that same diffuser. You can also see my CO2 bottle in the background.


----------



## denboka (Dec 2, 2011)

I use a nano diffuser on my DIY co2. I does take it longer to build up pressure. another thing you can try is let it build up pressure with the diffuser out of water, when you hear a hiss place it in tank. My had problems with the pressure from the diffuser and the pressure of the water. Start it dry..worked for me.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I as well use only nano diffusers on all me bottles with nary an issue. 

However, what I have found is that it generates a lot of pressure that it makes the setup more prone to having a leak. I wound up using silicone around the tubes on both the top and bottom parts of the lid. Works like a charm.

I also find that Ocean Spray bottles work far better than the 2L bottles. You get a better seal on the cap.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

I was going to just let it overcome the pressure of the water that was coming up the diffuser but I am worried the bottle will explode from to much pressure and it is right next to my bed so I am trying to avoid that.


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

I got one of these...my DIY was in a Smart Water bottle, which is very tall and thin. Doesn't have a lot of pushing force that way. So I hooked up a second bottle with another check valve and a Y connector and it's working great now.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

I would do a second bottle but it is a 20 gallon and I don't want to over gas my tank.


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh re-reading your original post I think I know what your problem might be. You mention that you got yeasted when you took the diffuser off, which means it's all up in your line. Maybe the line got too clogged? If everything in the bottle is foaming up into the tubing you can help knock it back by adding a couple of drops of oil...it should kill the foaming.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

would it work with the diffuser with one bottle? I want to try and use the diffuser if possible.


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

It should, provided your lines are clear and enough pressure can get to it...with the same diffuser I'm getting nice flow with less surface area of fermentation. If yeast is clogging up your lines you just aren't going to get enough pressure though. And if your hoses are real long that will affect it as well.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Go to Petco and buy a Hagen Mini Elite and do the above with it (or a variation thereof). $8+tax. Best Korea Is Best!


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

would it just be easier to diffuse through an airstone?


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Easier? Easier?! Sure. But. But. We want results, right? Air stone under the intake of a canister (which is how I currently have mine - chopstick in airline actually) or powerhead would work too. The idea is to keep the CO2 in contact with the water as long as possible. CO2 floating out to the atmosphere is wasted CO2. Your job is to configure the most efficient, aesthetically pleasing method that you can conjure that's within your budget.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

I also want it to look nice and neat. thats why I got the glass diffuser but it is just not working out.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

I'm gonna get a ladder diffuser and just bought a topfin airstone to get me by until I get the ladder but so far nothing is happening in the bc.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

...aaaaaand....you're going to hate those too!!!!


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

stupid question: if I were to run a dual bottle would they both have to be filled with the mix? I just saw something on another forum about one being an empty tank.


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

I ran a dual system, both contained the mix, prepared on alternating weeks so that there was one running full blast with the other on the tail end of efficiency. An empty bottle won't give you much except dead space, and a bit of extra room for spill-over if your mix froths too much.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Bettacrazy said:


> I also want it to look nice and neat. thats why I got the glass diffuser but it is just not working out.


I used to meddle around with diy CO2 last year.

I also got a glass diffuser because it looks nice. But, let me tell you, it takes about 24-36 hours for the pressure to build up until it can bubble through the glass diffuser.

AND, using normal soda bottle sucks, because they expand. Plus the cap is gonna get worn and won't seal properly anymore after a few months. An aluminium bottle is probably the best. but you have to make sure it can handle
high pressure.

So if you want to use soda bottle, then make sure the gas is not so difficult to get out from the diffuser. Making a reactor is I think, the best way to diffuse DIY'ed CO2.

I quit making co2 because mannnn... it is so troublesome. now i go low tech and having real time enjoying the tank.


----------



## terran2k (Feb 24, 2009)

I setup a diy co2 in a 2 liter soda bottle today using the jello method. I am running in thru a diffuser i got from [Ebay Link Removed] took about 15-20 minutes to build up the pressure. its doing about 2 bps. So yours should work.


----------



## wootlaws (Feb 25, 2011)

The nano glass diffuser definitely works from [Ebay Link Removed] I just setup my first Co2 the same way but without a overflow bottle. Instead of running a hose like most people are, I just hot glued the check valve to the bottle cap since it was metal straight to the bottle cap. Then I ran a hose from the check valve to the glass diffuser. Took about 12 hours from beginning of putting in the yeast to 1 bubble/sec. It diffuses very nicely and constantly.


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm really happy I put a diffuser on...it's more troublesome because I had to add a second bottle, but the pressure that's constantly in the system really helps regulate the fermentation speed of the yeast. Instead of population boom->fermenting most of the sugar->crash it goes at a steady pace. Irregular CO2 dosing is a great way to promote algae, especially BBA.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

I shook it up a lot yesterday and it is still going around 2 bps right now so it is working for now. thanks for all the help!


----------



## Vincebus (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been playing around with a DIY reactor in my 40 gal planted hex and it's been a challenge to get the pressure up enough to make the trip to the bottom of the tank with the gas. Had to up the mix from 2 to 3 cups of sugar and 1/2 to 3/4 tsp yeast and 1/4 tsp of baking soda. Pressure seems to be much better now without the check valve as well. Using an old Nalgene 1/2 gal bottle that my dad picked up years and years ago. it seals ok and it's a nice thick-walled bottle so, it should last a good while. It's been sealed up for about an hour and I can see the gas is getting close to the bottom of the tank..Woot! roud:


----------



## kurosuto (May 20, 2009)

The nano diffuser from Ebay works. Powered by 2 bottles of bakers yeast. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------

